# storage problems



## keefy13 (Nov 26, 2010)

Hi guys i own a Hymer B544.
i need a box on the back to house my fold up bikes and chairs dose anyone no a an aluminium sheet fabrication company. This box then will bolt to the tow bar because I dont want anything hanging off the back of the van.

cheers Keith


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

not sure what year / edition yours is, but folding chairs fit comfortably in the rear underfloor locker in mine. I have an omnistor bike rack for the bikes. Any particular reason why you don't want a bike rack on the back?

I believe you can get bike racks that sit on the tow bar? eg this

but whatever you attach to the towbar, beware of the weight which will be exaggerated by the lever effect.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Towball mounted bike carriers are now a lot LESS money than ones that go on the back wall (plus they can be moved between vehicles at no cost!)


----------



## HarryTheHymer (May 1, 2005)

If you have a B544 with a window at the back then I can quite understand why you may wish to mount the box on the toebar ie. in order to retain rearward vision.

I put a box on the back of my hi-top panel van to accommodate an inflatable boat and outboard engine. The box was made of plywood with a wooden frame and mounted on the toebar. It had a door either end for easy access. A local welder fabricated a couple of L-shaped supports which connected to the toebar and were bolted to the bottom and rear of the wooden framework. 

I've seen quite a few vans with chequer-plated aluminium rear boxes but they have mainly been Dutch or German.

If you can't find a local fabricator then perhaps you could purchase alu angles + chequer-plate and use rivets to assemble the box. Probably, the most difficult part is to fabricate a stable platform (connected to the toebar) on which to mount the box. 

Perhaps, the easiest solution would be to use a bike rack and connect a Fiamma Ultra-box - although don't know if that would be big enough for your needs.


----------



## claypigeon (May 9, 2005)

Take a look here http://www.bak-rak.com

Dave


----------



## HarryTheHymer (May 1, 2005)

Try this link for back box http://www.alfred-weih.de/gepaeckboxen.html

It might give you some ideas even though it's a German product.


----------



## Mike732 (Mar 31, 2009)

I know this is an oldish thread but, I had a towbar and electrics and a removable platform made to measure from Freckleton, Michael Parkinson is the man. 01772634215

Had the box made to measure by a company in Rotherham, asked a few of the sellers on ebay if they could do the job, security locks all included

Total cost Towbar+ electrics+platform £340

Made to measure box £500

Not cheap but cheaper than a bigger MH

Mike


----------

